# Got a question



## bbqchamp (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it ok to use seasoned oak as a fire starter or should i use something else.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you grilling or smoking? Oak is great for smoking or grilling beef. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes oak is a good wood even for smoking so you don't just have to start the fire with it you can smoke with it too. Now you don't need to start all your new threads in the roll call header anymore. That is for the first time folks join up in here.


----------



## meateater (Feb 6, 2011)

Smoke away, that's a great wood.


----------



## bbqchamp (Feb 6, 2011)

Where should i start my threads then?


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 6, 2011)

Roll call is only for new introductions, after that just start them in the category that pertains to what you are smoking or asking...

*GO GREEN BAY...*


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

Oak is a great wood for smoking or starting a fire.


----------



## theoldman (Feb 18, 2011)

I usually use oak to smoke, preferably black jack if I can find it.  Today I'm doing a Boston Butt with native cherry (Florida) that I split on the log splitter and cut into 1" thick slabs on the band saw.  Looks pretty good so far.  This is my first butt, so don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 18, 2011)

Oak is one of my favorite smoking woods... Smoke away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oak wood works great with pork...and beef. Smoke away!!!!


----------

